# Pretty gecko.



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my leopard geckos shed today and she's looking super duper pretty and has a few new spots on her face, wanted to share...

(Sorry that I have to use PB but it's still worth taking a look)

http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_2909_zpsc2dd8633.jpg

Isn't she so pretty? Her orange is SO bright after she sheds.

(White stuff in water is just calcium... They like to walk in their dish and then soak in their water lol.)


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, she's gorgeous! I've always wanted a gecko. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous! I've always wanted a gecko.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! They're lovely pets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

He's a Super hypo tangerine carrot tail?

Really nice gecko!!!!!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

WhiteWidoW said:


> He's a Super hypo tangerine carrot tail?
> 
> Really nice gecko!!!!!


Yes! I thought she was a baldy too till she got her spots  Thank you!


----------

